# 14/3 on baseboard heaters .....



## Vermonster (Mar 28, 2005)

Hi -

on one of my remodel jobs I have come across 240V 9.5 AMP baseboards that have been wired with 14/3 600V Romex. It is my understanding that it should be 12/3. Is 14/3 just not as efficient or is it dangerous. Does it need to be replaced?
Thanks guys ..........


----------



## pudge565 (Jan 26, 2008)

Since yo say that the baseboards only draw 9.5 amps the 14-3 will be fine although they caould have saved money had they went with 14-2. 14 gauge iwre is good for 15 amps.


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

Those BB heaters should be considered as a continuos load. So the #14 copper is good for 15 amps but the 15 amp circuit breaker is good for only 12 amps. 

The heaters are on 15 amp breakers, right?

Experience tells me that if the installer originally used 3-wire instead of the 2-wire, he either A) didn't know what he was doing or B) only had 14/3 on his truck.

Check the equipment ground too and make sure it's properly grounded.


----------



## Bubbles (Sep 27, 2007)

*?*

Might bet is they didnt know. I wouldnt waste your time putting that in 14. Put at least 12-2 ( I would of put 10-2) for that application if it was a short run. It will pay for itself in E=IR savings over a few years I would think.


----------



## dlcj (Oct 1, 2007)

This reminded me of a question i had just last week. I hope op dont mind i hijack or hitch hike for a minute. 
A guy wanted me to add two more deck lights to the 8 already there on a new deck he just had built. The lights are on a 4-way switch system and everything is wired with 14-3 even for the home run. They just cut the red wire off short. I also thought maybe thats all the wire they had but still a little dumb. I wired the last two to an exsisting junction box with 12-2. The lights are working but my question is how many amps do 10 60 watt bulbs pull? I am going to change the 20 amp breaker to a 15 just to be safe but if the 15 is not big enough i will change all the bulbs to cfls.


----------



## Kgmz (Feb 9, 2007)

10 x 60 watts = 600 watts

600 watts divided by 120 volts = 5 amps


----------



## Bkessler (Oct 8, 2005)

Some bb heater have duplex outlets in them (i think) in which case a 3- wire would be required.


----------



## Vermonster (Mar 28, 2005)

thanks for all the answers guys .........


----------



## dlcj (Oct 1, 2007)

Kgmz said:


> 10 x 60 watts = 600 watts
> 
> 600 watts divided by 120 volts = 5 amps


Thanks wasnt sure how the math worked 
I kept coming up with 20 amps
but i knew that cound'nt be right


----------



## Sparky Joe (Apr 29, 2006)

Bubbles said:


> Might bet is they didnt know. I wouldnt waste your time putting that in 14. Put at least 12-2 ( I would of put 10-2) for that application if it was a short run. It will pay for itself in E=IR savings over a few years I would think.


You mean IsquaredR losses (watts are what you're buyin afterall)

I wouldn't assume the OI (original installer) is a moron, he did check current and installed accordingly afterall.
My assumption about the extra conductor is that not all info was given. 
Hell the OP (person observing for us) wants to put in 12/3.
Some guys apparently would install a 30amp conductor for a less than 10 amp load, I might question that installation equally.
Further still, some guys don't know what a watt is and do electrical regardless.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 7, 2007)

Bkessler said:


> Some bb heater have duplex outlets in them (i think) in which case a 3- wire would be required.


you would need 4 - wire, if the heater was 240 volt. the receptacles cannot be connected to the heater circuit.

424.9


----------



## Bubbles (Sep 27, 2007)

*i squared*

I couldnt find the squared symbol and I don't feel like spending 10 min finding it. But you all probably knew what I meant


----------

